# Motorhome Fruitcakes completely redesigned



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

New (not so) corporate image!

Go faster stripes!

Even more non motorhome threads than ever!

Pink!

New Logo!

Special discount at "Mobility scooters are us" and 15% discount at several Private mental health clinics across the nation!

http://motorhomefruitcakes.freeforums.net/threads/recent

No, dont thank me.


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

Just had a looksie. I've heard of it but never ventured onto it. Hmmnnn!

Nick.


----------



## yarmouth (Nov 1, 2017)

nickoff said:


> Just had a looksie. I've heard of it but never ventured onto it. Hmmnnn!
> 
> Nick.


If you value your sanity keep well away :surprise::laugh:


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

I am on there, I used to be sane but not so sure Nowoooooooooo.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

If you have redesigned Fruitcake does that mean that all the nuts are OUTSIDE now rather than scattered throughout?

Just wondering...... and reading about those that have looked but ventured no further........


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Only 4 unique posters on that page, looks smart though.

More or less the same as any forum these days, Facebook seems to attract more people, so how come they get slagged of so much.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Fruitcakes ... where never is heard, a discouraging word
And the skies are not cloudy and grey.

000


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> *Only 4 unique posters on that page,* looks smart though.
> 
> More or less the same as any forum these days, Facebook seems to attract more people, so how come they get slagged of so much.


I once belonged to farsebook, gave it up as a bad job.

What does (Only 4 unique posters on that page) mean?. 
What are they advertising, I don't read adverts anyway.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Thanks for the link. Now I know what happened to Clive Mott.

See......... You do have your uses.......

:grin2:

.


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

*wibble*


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Only 4 unique posters on that page, looks smart though.
> 
> More or less the same as any forum these days, Facebook seems to attract more people, so how come they get slagged of so much.


Don't know Kev about the slagging off, I joined a specific Autotrail closed group, *with over 3k members*, that is useful for immediate relevant info. It wasn't without its fallouts though. Some members didn't like to hear from members highlighting issues relating to poor build quality and formed their own group that doesn't allow criticism, or trolling as they call it. :surprise: 
The ironic thing is a lot of the same folk are in both groups, you just need to be careful you don't criticise AT on the second group or you get banned. :surprise: It's not only MHF that toys get thrown out of the pram. :grin2:

As far as Fruitcakes are concerned they're all crazy, except for me of course. 0 You escaped but it's obvious you're still traumatised. >

Terry


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

So you don't think Hans would have stood much chance on this AT forum Terry :grin2:


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

*It's bland and uninspiring.*

*You'll be attracting 'normal' people before much longer - like the belt and braces souls who use the C&MC forums or naive 'newbies' who will come under the spell of humour when we know that it doesn't exist in Motorhome owners.*

*Get the Home page tarted up and stop that Bongo bloke from posting 'music' videos before he gets on everybody's t*ts - or the Site will start to go uphill.*

:surprise: :surprise: :surprise: :surprise:


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

JanHank said:


> So you don't think Hans would have stood much chance on this AT forum Terry :grin2:


:grin2: Once he would have mentioned inappropriate screw lengths he would have been gone in a nano second. :surprise:

Terry


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

KeithChesterfield said:


> *It's bland and uninspiring.*
> 
> *You'll be attracting 'normal' people before much longer - like the belt and braces souls who use the C&MC forums or naive 'newbies' who will come under the spell of humour when we know that it doesn't exist in Motorhome owners.*
> 
> ...


Bland!!!' Worrabout the lovely pink forum title and our new logo mission statement top right. That all cost thousands so the subs might have to go up!

Fruitcakes has a small number of core members but at times hundreds of guests and watchers. I wonder if they are too wary of posting or too sane. Come on in, we don't bite. Probably.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

dghr272 said:


> Don't know Kev about the slagging off, I joined a specific Autotrail closed group, *with over 3k members*, that is useful for immediate relevant info. It wasn't without its fallouts though. Some members didn't like to hear from members highlighting issues relating to poor build quality and formed their own group that doesn't allow criticism, or trolling as they call it. :surprise:
> The ironic thing is a lot of the same folk are in both groups, you just need to be careful you don't criticise AT on the second group or you get banned. :surprise: It's not only MHF that toys get thrown out of the pram. :grin2:
> 
> As far as Fruitcakes are concerned they're all crazy, except for me of course. 0 You escaped but it's obvious you're still traumatised. >
> ...


I was meaning FB in general Terry, not specific parts.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

JanHank said:


> I once belonged to farsebook, gave it up as a bad job.
> 
> What does (Only 4 unique posters on that page) mean?.
> What are they advertising, I don't read adverts anyway.


Nothing to do with adverts Gerty love, (sounds like I'm having a pop at FC, but no) when I looked a the page is was full of Rogers posts, and 4 others members.

I looked just now and it's up to 8

Sign of the times, I didn't know you had ads though, is that new? I though Barfy supported it out of his beer money


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I wander through with the wolf from time to time 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Nothing to do with adverts Gerty love, (sounds like I'm having a pop at FC, but no) when I looked a the page is was full of Rogers posts, and 4 others members.
> 
> I looked just now and it's up to 8
> 
> Sign of the times, I didn't know you had ads though, is that new? I though Barfy supported it out of his beer money


No no no, Roger starts us off, what comes after that is the interesting bit, without Roger its like a train without an engine.


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

Matchlock said:


> I am on there, I used to be sane but not so sure Nowoooooooooo.


When??


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Nothing to do with adverts Gerty love, (sounds like I'm having a pop at FC, but no) when I looked a the page is was full of Rogers posts, and 4 others members.
> 
> I looked just now and it's up to 8
> 
> Sign of the times, I didn't know you had ads though, is that new? I though Barfy supported it out of his beer money


Proboards might put ads on but its nothing to do with me. I certainly dont earn any money from any of it. I just use adblock + and dont see any. The statistics for guests watching the forum are crazy at times though but there are bits of it they wont see unless they sign up.

At odd times someone posts an actual motorhome question and ive never seen even FACTS react so quickly. Some good members on there. They might all be bonkers but I love em.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

All the sensible ones will be in bed at this time of night (or is it morning?). Only Barry and I will be prowling the forums. :wink2:

Fruitcakes never sleep. :surprise:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Yes, on my Proboards forum (two forums Kev  ) the ads have kicked in finally, but they're all for viking stuff, none on MHO as yet, cheap enough not to need them.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

The English language is very helpful with humour at times, unfortunately it doesn't click with everyone. Posters & posters for eggzample.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

???


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Only 4 unique posters on that page,
> .


is this posters or posters?:laugh:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

JanHank said:


> is this posters or posters?:laugh:


Ah right, a similar thread developed yesterday on MHO, took me a while to cotton on to what they were going on about, brain strain


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I think some of you blokes have too much time to spare, how many forums do you participate in for goodness sake. I could do with some manual help over here at the moment.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

JanHank said:


> I think some of you blokes have too much time to spare, how many forums do you participate in for goodness sake. I could do with some manual help over here at the moment.


Since assigning most of the housework to wimmin, plenty thanks Gerty.

How's that Bionic bloke to day, and you too of course?


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

I think Joseph and his coat have been round - heading words now in Green.


Any bets being taken on the next colour ?


Puce ? -- or perhaps Puke ?


:frown2: :frown2: :frown2: :frown2:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

KeithChesterfield said:


> I think Joseph and his coat have been round - heading words now in Green.
> 
> Any bets being taken on the next colour ?
> 
> ...


Well we know the 'Puke' goes Puce after a stint in the gym, but he can tone it down to a Moderate Magenta with an application of a couple of coats of Blonde.

So maybe Magenta.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

The Pink was deemed as being way too Pink and it didnt attract any new female members not that I would condone such stereotypical assumptions of female colour preference of course.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

747 said:


> All the sensible ones will be in bed at this time of night (or is it morning?). Only Barry and I will be prowling the forums. :wink2:
> 
> Fruitcakes never sleep. :surprise:


Which ones might they be Jim, the sensible ones?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Fruitcakes has now been renamed as well as re branded. We have gone for the Fawlty Towers look. http://motorhomefruitcakes.freeforums.net/


----------

